

Hunch's switch to git - estromberg
http://mattspitz.blogspot.com/2011/09/hunchs-switch-to-git.html

======
pianoman
News is that the combination of a 25 year old and open source software has
basically negated the value proposition of every major IT implementation firm
in the world. AND he's hella good looking.

------
robot
Some company switched to a better version control system. what's the news?

~~~
mattspitz
Nothing, really. But, there are a bazillion guides on using git from a
developer's standpoint but few (if any) on how to switch over a production
codebase.

